# Swanage at New Year



## Spark (Nov 23, 2006)

Some of my friends have suggested spending New Year's Eve in Swanage, as apparently there's some huge thing going on in the town and everyone dresses up in fancy dress.

I know a lot of Dorset pretty well, but not Swanage and had never heard anything about it being a good place to spend New Year before.  I was wondering if anyone knew anything about this - does it happen, is it any good, worth going there for New Year?  

Thanks


----------



## Structaural (Nov 23, 2006)

I went there for a holiday when I was a kid once, so I've no idea what the nightlife is like but I remember it had a large octogenarian population.


----------



## Spark (Nov 23, 2006)

I also went as a kid - on a school trip - and have similar memories.  Hence I'm a bit perplexed at the suggestion to spend New Year there.


----------



## big eejit (Nov 23, 2006)

My partner's parents rented a place there a year or so ago and we went down to stay with them for a week. What a boring place. The pubs are crap. I'm not surprised the locals dress up, there's fuck all else to do. 

Nice town in a lovely area, but nightlife sucks. Go to Weymouth or somewhere.


----------



## Looby (Nov 25, 2006)

It always used to be a really popular place to spend NYE but I haven't really heard much about it in the last few years so don't know if it's still any good. 

Dub used to go down to Swanage when he was still living around here but that was yonks ago.


----------



## Yossarian (Nov 25, 2006)

I've met a lot of people from Swanage and they all say it's one of the most crap and boring places on the planet.


----------



## Looby (Nov 25, 2006)

Yossarian said:
			
		

> I've met a lot of people from Swanage and they all say it's one of the most crap and boring places on the planet.



I'm sure it is if you live there.


----------



## Kevicious (Nov 28, 2006)

sparklefish said:
			
		

> It always used to be a really popular place to spend NYE but I haven't really heard much about it in the last few years so don't know if it's still any good.



Echoing that. I went every year from about age 16 to 20. It was brilliant the first couple of years (the best NYEs I've ever had), but it lost its appeal after that. Probably over-familiarity rather than the night itself being less fun.
If it is like it used to be, then I'd recommend going. It's basically a giant street party, and EVERYONE dresses up. If you don't, you stick out as a party-spoiler.
The main down-sides are 1.) Very cold, as it's next to the sea. 2.) No accommodation, as people book months / years in advance. 3.) Impossible to get into pubs due to size of crowds.
If you've got a camper van or somewhere to stay you'll have a great time. And if you see the bloke who nicked my mate's football in 1994 (he was dressed as Ruud Gullit), can you get it back?


----------

